# Marten



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Just a quick question, I recently started trapping Marten and I have had traps out for about month and still no luck. Weather just now got cold so hopefully that helps out. Just wondering if any of you had any tips. Thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of terrain you trapping in? Ask away or PM me.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll get a pic soon. Mountainous...central Idaho, heavy timber.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruff said:


> Just a quick question, I recently started trapping Marten and I have had traps out for about month and still no luck. Weather just now got cold so hopefully that helps out. Just wondering if any of you had any tips. Thanks.


 either there's no marten around, or your the worst marten trapper ever...lol. just kidding.... what kind of bait are you using? you should try something different.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bait for marten: carrion, chicken, fruit, berries... Lure : Skunk sent, or a mixture of jam, lard, and fish oil...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruff said:


> I'll get a pic soon. Mountainous...central Idaho, heavy timber.


 Lots of snow? Tracks of what in your area? they like heavy timber.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*They live in the old Growth Timber here in the U.P. and Beaver meat and red Squirrel is about the Best you can use For Bait--also good for fisher----a little skunk scent helps too---Don't forget the beaver castor-----must not be many martin around your area--They can be caught the first night----Good luck keep trying--------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck! I tried to do a little marten trapping this year while I was working in the high country, but I only had my cage out for 2 days, got worried that I wouldn't be able to get back up there with snow storms threatening. Definitely one critter that's on my list of critters I want to catch.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

az I very well could be the worst...starting to think that way. I'm using skunk bait with meat as bait.  I'm thinking I need to move to heavier timber. Most of my sets are like this, however I do have some boxes out.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck hope you catch a few


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I see lots wrong with that set. Back to basics, how much marten tracks in the snow are you seeing, if any and or how far between areas' are there tracks, is there squirrel sign or heavy areas where there are a lot of sign ( my favorite bait ). Find the sign and set up accordingly. Den sets were my most productive of all, set at the base of big trees using branches from nearby trees, bait at the back ( not fastened down ) squirrels were the best, only one entrance, just big enough for a 110 coni or a # 0 or # 1 steel if legal, lots of little spikes ( small twigs that are sharp ) around the entrance, ( your guiding them into your trap ), fasten your trap with a fencing staple, when there is lots of action I would set a 110 on a partially blown down windfall around 4" thick ( they like the solid feeling under their feet ), set the spring loops on a couple cut off branches around the same thickness so that they will hold the trap upright, fasten bait or a frozen squirrel on the high side. At all of my sets I would place scent twigs from my homemade concoction ( rotten fish, oil of anise, some beaver castor, etc. ) mixed with glycerin if you have very cold temps. Your pic's I don't see a running pole going up to the entrance, fasten it to the tree if you have to as I said above they want some sturdy footing. I could go on forever and I know I left a lot out but there are some great old-time trappers on here that I am sure will chime.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks hassell!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used tree boxes with coni's in areas where dogs were being used, but I've always caught more marten on the ground.

Since we have critters here that will eat a marten in a trap--- I'm a firm believer in cubbie (Rick calls them den sets) sets with a swing pole.

While look'in over your pictures Ruff--- you should move your sets into heavier timber--- that country is way too open for a marten hangout. Old growth "dark" timber with quite a bit of deadfall is a great location.

Be sure you find marten sign--- in this higher country--- marten are found in pocket areas.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+ 1 on what Cat said.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking....the timber isn't thick enough, thanks so much for the help guys. Looks like I'm moving some sets here is the next few days.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're moving make sure there is sign around, another tip is to work the hillsides horizontal looking for sign, marten like to work the hillsides looking for their food going up and down the hillside, hope this makes sense.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never trapped a Marten, but I think I know how from reading Hassel's post.


----------

